# Male Dogs trying to mate each other



## MercO777 (May 26, 2011)

A while back I was hanging out with my friend and his this dog came walking up and my friends male dog went and started trying to mate with the other dog and that dog also tried to mate with my friends dog. A few hours went buy and 2 other male dogs showed up and my friends dog tried mating with those 2 dogs to. Is this a common thing or is it abnormal. Ive never seen that happen in my entire life.


It was hilarious.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

obviously he was a very happy dog.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

They are not trying to mate.... It is a social/control/dominance thing....


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I will second what JB said. Humping is not sexual.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

More often times than not, humping is not a dog trying to mate. The only time it is, is when there is a female in heat involved.


----------



## Nerobella (May 23, 2011)

it's entertaining to see my moms chihuahua hump my shepherd/pit mix. it's even funnier to see the reverse lol.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It's interesting that there are folks who find it entertaining. Those who allow this behavior are running the risk that their happy humper will run onto a dog like Esther who will not be amused.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Humping is usually caused by excitement, at least around here. I find it rude, so I always stop it when the dogs hump each other, us or the cats. They are allowed to hump blankets, stuffed animals, but it's not encouraged.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

RonE said:


> It's interesting that there are folks who find it entertaining. Those who allow this behavior are running the risk that their happy humper will run onto a dog like Esther who will not be amused.


^This I haz agreement with it.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

RonE said:


> It's interesting that there are folks who find it entertaining. Those who allow this behavior are running the risk that their happy humper will run onto a dog like Esther who will not be amused.


Agree 100%.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Some dogs will also hump as a way to initiate play. A 'dominant' dog may growl or snarl if interrupted during the humping. A dog trying to play will not growl if he is trying to play, even if growled at.... however, he can get further aroused.

In any case, I do recommend discouraging the activity, because some dogs take humping as an attempt that will initiate a fight and bloodshed... regardless of the intent.


----------



## MercO777 (May 26, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I will second what JB said. Humping is not sexual.


 He wasn't just humping. He was getting some, believe me :/


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

RonE said:


> It's interesting that there are folks who find it entertaining. Those who allow this behavior are running the risk that their happy humper will run onto a dog like Esther who will not be amused.


^ Agree.

We put a stop to Brady's humping pretty darn quick.


----------

